# Im Staying



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

my mom told me i would be a stupid bas**** if i left so yea im staying cuz i dont like being called stupid


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Umm... LoL.

how many members know what your talking about? werent that many of us in chat last night.

yes Pc, stay, no need to have your name deleted. If and when you get back into fish, it'll be here...


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

_Glad your staying. No clue what happened, but still glad your here _


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

UM, Welcome back, 

and we always love it when someone decides we were helpful enough to stick around.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Have i missed something?


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Pc, why exactly did you plan on quitting? Don't think I got all of it last night...


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

fish keeping cause it seems that i cant do anything right my tank is never big enough and yall are always saying to ask and all that and get a bigger one and to tell u the truth i am trying and its hard to do something when u dont have the money yes i understand that u cant get rid of them but and all that but now that i have found cichlids its the only fish i want and cherish i try to do such for the ones i have that im completly broke cause i want them to have the best and yes i know that some of this does not belong here and i apoligize for rampling on about things but well i have no excuse.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Well stick with it. You will find out how to keep them alive and healthy. 

As far as the aquarium. Keep your eye on the local paper or on places like craigslist or freecycle. Sometimes you get aquariums for free.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

well save up, your 17 you can get a job. Provide right for the fish you have and dont get fish too big for your tank. If The tank is too small for your fish its mean to the fish to keep it but your doing a good job dont worry


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

there is a way to make fish keeping cost cheap, try to look around in garage sale. tanks are cheap if people want to get rid of them. i don't really have money to start with anyway, but breeding fish would help with your fish fund, at least that's how i stay in fish keeping, i don't have a job but i don't ask my parents for money and i still can afford fish keeping.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Pc, i'm glad to hear your staying. I knew you wouldn't leave after being in chat . Just take it slowly, and wait longer before you decide anything. There are times even now where I just want to smash all of my tanks and quit it..but you just have to calm down and think it through for a bit...

BTW, you can't afford a fish tank? Don't bring that up..seriously. I'm 15 and am far away from having more than 10 dollars to my name in any one time. Even if I do get a "lot" of money in my perspective, I still have to buy things on sale , etc.

Well, anywho, just remember..you ever need help, guidance, etc. were always here and are willing to help you out in anyway!


----------

